# H102 Upgrade Coupon Good for Both Segments of Through Ticket?



## Explore (Dec 27, 2007)

If I buy an Acela through fare from Washington to Boston, with a change of trains in New York:

is a single H102 upgrade coupon (Biz to First) good for both the DC-NY train and the NY-BOS train? A few years ago, the agent allowed a single coupon for this, but maybe that was violating policy.

Thanks.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 27, 2007)

No, if you change trains in NYP I don't believe that the coupon is valid for both segments. If you book one through trip on Acela through NYP, then the coupon would be valid for the entire trip.


----------



## had8ley (Dec 28, 2007)

Alan is right; there are no stop over privileges on the coupons. I was quite curtly told if I wanted to go to Boston (from Washington) wave at the Hell Gate when we went over it. Oh, New Yorkers are interesting people. Yes Alan, I know.


----------

